# Stir water - clockwise or counterclockwise



## erez053 (May 8, 2021)

Hello friend's, 
A simple of topic issue i would like
to ask, but this is only for Australian born residents. 

how do you stir a cup of coffee/water 
clockwise or counterclockwise*? *

again, i ask only for *born Australian* friends to reply this question. 

thank you* 

erez*


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

erez053 said:


> Hello friend's,
> A simple of topic issue i would like
> to ask, but this is only for Australian born residents.
> 
> ...


I am a 5th generation Australian, and I stir clockwise!


----------

